# sewage on the beach??



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Did I hear correctly that there is a problem in dubai with the sewage network and some sewage is ending up on the beaches?

This would obviously be bad for tourism.

Is this true or a media generated story from the UK?


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Did I hear correctly that there is a problem in dubai with the sewage network and some sewage is ending up on the beaches?
> 
> This would obviously be bad for tourism.
> 
> Is this true or a media generated story from the UK?


absolutely true - last time I went for a swim was in Abu Dhabi. The authorities found some e-coli in the water near the yacht club in umm suqiem but have since then given the all clear, question is whether you trust that...


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

well I went swimming near burj al arab a couple weeks ago and nothing happened to me or my family. well except for that 3rd arm i grew


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

There wasn some illegal dumping recently because of the backlog at the sewage treatment facility in Dubai. 

Anyone caught dumping will be deported.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

I read about it in Gulf News a while back. There has been some illegal dumping and when the water tested positive for e coli the authorities taped off the beach but didn't put up any signs saying why you shouldn't swim so people would just go around the barriers and swim. Protecting Dubai's image is more important than public safety after all.


----------



## kolhoznik (Sep 30, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I read about it in Gulf News a while back. There has been some illegal dumping and when the water tested positive for e coli the authorities taped off the beach but didn't put up any signs saying why you shouldn't swim so people would just go around the barriers and swim. Protecting Dubai's image is more important than public safety after all.


7DAYS - Floating with filth

Today's story...


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

There is NOOOOO way I would be swimming at the beaches here- yuck.


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

The last time I came, the beaches were kinda nice!

Everything's changing


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> There is NOOOOO way I would be swimming at the beaches here- yuck.



You should come to Houston texas and go swim in the gulf of mexico. We have those problems everyday, plus we even have bacteria that eats your skin and usually kills you. \

The problems at dubai beaches seem to be just in a 300meter stretch. Dubai had some of the nicest beaches I have ever seen plus clean beautiful water. This is just a small bump in the road.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> You should come to Houston texas and go swim in the gulf of mexico. We have those problems everyday, plus we even have bacteria that eats your skin and usually kills you. \
> 
> The problems at dubai beaches seem to be just in a 300meter stretch. Dubai had some of the nicest beaches I have ever seen plus clean beautiful water. This is just a small bump in the road.


 Sure- bacteria stays in one place
Im from Oz- so I know what good beaches are- and sadly, any beaches that were 1/2 decent here, arent now.
There is no way, ~I would let my kids swim in the water here- not just Dubai, but the waters around Fujeriah are constantly tainted by oil, RAK beaches are full of rubbish etc.

The germs in the water here, made a lot of people sick. Its not clean.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Sure- bacteria stays in one place
> Im from Oz- so I know what good beaches are- and sadly, any beaches that were 1/2 decent here, arent now.
> There is no way, ~I would let my kids swim in the water here- not just Dubai, but the waters around Fujeriah are constantly tainted by oil, RAK beaches are full of rubbish etc.
> 
> The germs in the water here, made a lot of people sick. Its not clean.



There is bacteria on your toothbrush... are you going to stop brushing your teeth??? even on your grocery cart, does that mean no grocery shopping for you? oh watch out your are breathing in bad stuff right now as i type this,,, are you going to stop breathing? live a little.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> There is bacteria on your toothbrush... are you going to stop brushing your teeth??? even on your grocery cart, does that mean no grocery shopping for you? oh watch out your are breathing in bad stuff right now as i type this,,, are you going to stop breathing? live a little.


Sure there are germs all around me- I dont have issues with germs on my toothbrush etc- but when you know that untreated crap is being pumped into the beaches- then no, Im not going to swim in it.

Perhaps you need to lighten up a little.


----------



## VS1 (Dec 8, 2008)

bigdave said:


> There is bacteria on your toothbrush... are you going to stop brushing your teeth??? even on your grocery cart, does that mean no grocery shopping for you? oh watch out your are breathing in bad stuff right now as i type this,,, are you going to stop breathing? live a little.


Dude I agree with what you're saying, you make a good point, but if what _sgilli3_ says is true about oil/sewage contamination, that really isn't a joke.

If I had childrem eek I wouldn't let them go near that mess either.


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Sure there are germs all around me- I dont have issues with germs on my toothbrush etc- but when you know that untreated crap is being pumped into the beaches- then no, Im not going to swim in it.
> 
> Perhaps you need to lighten up a little.


sheesh I am being told to lighten up because I am stating facts??


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Gulfnews: Menace of sewage on the beach

Gulfnews: New desert pit to ease pressure on sewage plant

Gulfnews: Oil spill reaches water desalination plant in Fujairah

http://www.gulfnews.com/nation/Environment/10260899.

http://travel.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=665862

http://www.7days.ae/storydetails.php?id=530&title=Loads of trouble


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

bigdave said:


> sheesh I am being told to lighten up because I am stating facts??


Im well aware you are stating facts- as am I- the water is dirty.
You may be happy to send your kids in for a swim, but armed with what has been reported- no, Im not swimming in the water, nor are my kids.

Im sure there is more to the illegal dumping than what has been reported.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sgilli3 said:


> Im well aware you are stating facts- as am I- the water is dirty.
> You may be happy to send your kids in for a swim, but armed with what has been reported- no, Im not swimming in the water, nor are my kids.
> 
> Im sure there is more to the illegal dumping than what has been reported.


I agree with you. Last time they had sewage in the water, my workmate decided to go for a swim. He went quite far out cause he was on his boat but needless to say, it ended with a trip to the doctor. His face was all puffed up and he looked he was about to kill over any minute. Even I told him to stay away from me!! It certainly did not look pretty and he just kept scratching that nasty rash and complaining that it was very painful!


----------



## bigdave (Oct 22, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I agree with you. Last time they had sewage in the water, my workmate decided to go for a swim. He went quite far out cause he was on his boat but needless to say, it ended with a trip to the doctor. His face was all puffed up and he looked he was about to kill over any minute. Even I told him to stay away from me!! It certainly did not look pretty and he just kept scratching that nasty rash and complaining that it was very painful!


did the doctor tell him that the rash was from the Dubai water? Could it have been a jelly fish or maybe your roommate ate somthing he didnt know he was allergic too? could have been a million diffrent things.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

How about we make a deal. You post a youtube video of yourself drinking a glass of water from your toilet after letting 10 strangers take a dump in it. Then we will organize a beach trip. There is far more being dumped in the ocean than what is reported. If you want to take a chance with your health then so be it. But don't say it's perfectly safe for kids to. That's child endangerment.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm not letting my kids swim in the ocean. Even before the sewerage problem, the water wasn't that clean. Lots of debris, although I'd still let them swim. Not meaning to bang on about how great Australia is, but if anyone reading this forum is thinking of moving here just for the beaches, don't bother. They will be a huge disappointment, especially if you're used to beaches like we are. A friend of ours went last week and spent the next week spewing.


----------



## Haylz87 (Nov 4, 2008)

the truth is yes there was sewage dumpt into the storm drains because the truckers where queing for 1/2days to dump the waste, if uve been up near the sewage plant you will understand... the que went for a few km.... anyone caught dumping sewage into storm drains will automatically get deported and a heavy fine. The beaches have been cleaned up now though so it is safe to swim again. I agree they should have warned people as to why the beaches were closed but anyone with half a brain would realise its not safe to swim there if there is barriers up closing it from the general public :S....


----------

